# Layout of the Day 7-29-10 - 2010 NGRC Train Tour



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

This layout designed by Ed & Shelly Clary of Grants Pass, OR.  
 








 








 








 








 








 








 








 








 








 








 








 








 








 








 
Enjoy,
Rick Isard
Cordless Renovations, LLC


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Rick, 
Wonderful photos. Thanks for posting and keeping us with the tour at the convention.


----------

